# How Prepared Are You?



## SgtGreenbag (Oct 13, 2008)

How prepared does everyone think they are for a catastrophic scenario? What is your reasoning?


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Outstanding question.

I'll answer: "Gee, I think we thought of most things"

In the event we need to leave the home, we have multiple bug-out bags for everyone in the family, firearms, ammo, clothing, fuel for a vehicle, and we have worked with everything in our kits several times to make sure we know how to use everything effectively.

At home, we have food and water stocked, we have instructions on how to cook it (it's no good to have 150 lbs of dried beans if you don't know how to make 'em edible), some fuel, firewood, firearms, etc. There's a fresh water spring that flows even in winter (water filtration and purification tablets are in the BoBs) and there's no shortage of deer.

Probably most importantly, we are part of a close-knit bunch of families who are watching each others' backs; there's a fair amount of overlap in skills and a fairly good skill base.

What is difficult to prepare for is the psychological issues associated with a catastrophe.

Would I expect to run into problems? Almost certainly. Tips and advice would be welcomed!!


----------



## 1984CJ (Oct 9, 2008)

Not as well as I would like. I'm OK for bug in except for food and seeds: I need more.
In the knowledge area I am pretty good. If I don't know it then I probably have some refference for it in my home library. I feel fairly comfortable to be able to live off the area that my bug out location is in if I have to go there. Unfortunately, if I have to bug out I will lose a great deal of useful stuff that in installed in my bug in location.
Where I lack the most is in a support system of people to group with for mutual support.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess I didn't see this before I posted my thread... sorry.

Being my first day on here, I won't hold anything back and you all can just go ahead and certify me as a nut (as most others do).I'll just paste what I posted on another board that I've been on since about 1997. It started with a bunch of people asking me questions about my beliefs and why I thought the way I did:

Since the PM's have been getting sent out, I've had a rather large influx in the requests to hear my take on what is going on with the world, where I think it's headed and how it ties into my personal relationship with God. Now, I've never been one to force my beliefs on anyone, but if asked, I'd be more than happy to share. I started sending these thoughts to people who PM me or just openly ask on the board. I know, to most, that I'm nothing more than a quack-job, tin foil hat, gun-toting, ultra conservative Christian, but there are some that look at what I say with an open mind and can constructively add their input or critique, which is more than welcome. So now, I offer to this public message board (because of popular demand) a brief summary of these issues. I'll put some of the questions I've received in quotes to let you better understand why I'm saying what I say.



> Why do you feel the need to stockpile weapons, supplies, etc. like it's the end of the world?


My beliefs are based from what the Bible tells me. There will come a time when I, as a believer, will not be able to exchange in trade. I'm sure by that time, I'll have something figured, but for now the stockpile will have to do. Preparations need to be made for maintaining suitable living in the absence of an established government and its resources (ie: emergency responders, etc.).



> Why do you think these things will be happening now or in the near future?


You see, all my life, I've been in a Christian environment. Not really the 100% believing, though I thought I was at the time. In just about the last 10 years or so, I started really finding meaning to this world (other than my own existence). I got to reading the Bible. Not just reading along with some study group, but in depth reading, stopping and going back over it again until I fully understood what the message was before I continued. Anyway, it brought to light, in the prophetic side, many signs of things to come and what to look for. Being a typical mortal man, it's always easier to see than just believe, so I actually spent countless hours looking for anything, not no avail. OK, fine. So maybe now isn't the right time. With recent global developments, however, it's like reading the pages straight out of Revelations.

Over the last 2000 years, all the Bible prophecies have been getting bashed because there was no longer a State of Israel. Well, since 1948, there has been. Nobody even imagined that Israel would even become a nation again since they were torn apart in 70AD. Where else has a nation formed, almost overnight, mind you, and after 1900 years? Pretty amazing within itself. Anyway, the Book of Daniel talks about the Last Days starting with man's intelligence overwhelmingly going beyond grasp. Look at just the last 100 years. We were pulling wagons with horses to this! I can get online with my wife and kids from 12,000 miles away and talk video to video. It also talked about rapid transit. I can make it home in less than 16 hours (currently in Iraq), if needed. Look at the internet. Anyone can answer almost any question by looking it up. Knowledge is almost immeasurable. The prophesy about a one world government and one world currency has been made easily believable by organizations like the UN and currency such as the dollar and Euro. The resentment of ethics and morals are widely accepted. Biblical scholars have always believed that the Antichrist will be coming from northwest of Israel, which it kind of mentions in Revelations. He's going to be distinguished, well presentable, trusted by many, and deceiving. Sounds like the rise of Vladimir Putin to me. A one world religion? Well, high ranking bishops are already accepting Allah as an alternate name for God. Global Warming? Nope, but look at how many massive natural disasters have wrecked millions in one swoop. Earthquakes are plentiful lately, Katrina, the tsunami, etc.

So, back to Israel...

By following the Bible, it states that the whole world will eventually be centered around Jerusalem, which again never seemed like a possibility until about the last 50 years or so. But now you have to look at the fact that Jerusalem is the focal point for the three major monotheistic religions (Christianity, Judaism and Islam). All three key in on the place that currently houses "The Dome on the Rock." Originally, this is the location that God sent Abraham to sacrifice his son, Isaac (Muslims believe it was his other son, Ishmael). Right here, this is the splitting point between the Christians/Jews and the Muslims since this is the spot where God intervened and blessed both Abraham and the son who would go on to lead His people. This is also the spot that the Jewish people were instructed by God (years after Abraham and Isaac) to build their Temple. This is the time when Moses led the Jews from Egypt. He gave explicit instructions on the location and the design. Throughout the years, the Temple had been attacked, torn down, and rebuilt.

Then we fast forward ahead to 70 AD. The Jews are once again run out of the land. The Temple was destroyed, and they weren't to be seen there until 1948. Now, going back to Ishmael's lineage, Abraham sent Ishmael and his mother, Hagar (Abraham's concubine) away because Isaac's mother, Sara (Abraham's real wife) wanted them dead, but God told Abraham to just send them away and not to worry because He will bless Ishmael to have many offspring and grow into many nations as well. Ishmael did not, however, receive the blessing of being God's chosen people. Now from Ishmael's lineage, of course, came Islam. It basically started from the teachings of the prophet Muhammad around 700AD. It's teachings, as well as Christian/Judaic teachings focus around God's personal relationship with Abraham. So this is why the Muslims built The Dome on the Rock because that is where they believe Ishmael got the blessing. It was built years after the Jews were driven from the land for the last time.

Now, back to Christianity. Christ came to be the Savior/Messiah for the Jews. At the time of His arrival, the Jewish people were still in the land, but under heavy Roman oppression. Literally occupied and running their land. The Jews thought that Jesus was going to be sent to save them, just them and from their immediate threats. They never looked at the big picture of "saved" and they didn't realize He was there for the whole world. Jesus, after His death and resurrection, spoke to one of His Disciples, to write the Revelation of Jesus Christ, years after Christ left this world. In this Revelation, Jesus tells His Disciple that one of the major occurrences is that the Temple in Jerusalem will be once again constructed in the same location. This is also where the Antichrist will declare himself to be god.

As of now, The Dome on the Rock still stands in the location of the Jewish Temple in Jerusalem. This posses a major issue for completing the prophecies. I do know, for a fact, that there are underground groups of people who are planning to construct the Temple... soon. This effort will cause Armageddon, which is also specified in Revelation, and just outside Jerusalem.

In the Bible (Old Testament with Moses), God commands that anyone who supports Israel will be supported. Anyone who blesses Israel will be blessed. Anyone who opposes Israel will face His consequences. He wasn't only talking about then.

Also, the second coming of Jesus (Last Days), He will bring in a New Jerusalem and creating a new earth, basically making Heaven on earth.



> Don't you believe in the Rapture? Since the Bible says all Christians will be called up, wouldn't you fit in that crowd?


Absolutely! Anyone who accepts Jesus Christ as their Lord and Savior, believes that He died for their sins and was resurrected, will also fall into that category. The Bible does not, however, give a specific point at which such Rapture will occur. This is one of those situations that if I'm right, yippee for me. If I'm wrong, well, I just end up with a bunch of extra crap and lost time in preparation. Big deal. I think life won't be worth the paper I wipe my a$$ on if all of this is BS.

Here comes the messed up part. Remember when I said that part of what I believe lies with supporting Israel? Well, at the moment, we, as a country do. But what if our allegiance with Israel breaks? My basic priorities in life are : God, country, family&#8230; in that order. I guess you know where that leads. I'm about as patriotic as it gets, but once my country's pledge to assist Israel ends, I'm not sure I'll be part of this country. I hope it never comes to that, but in light of recent events over the last decade, I truly believe ANYTHING is possible.

That is WHY I'm prepared... what have I prepared and am I fully prepared? I listed my LIST on the other thread:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/showthread.php?p=857#post857


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

We are decently prepared...

First off, where we live: We live in an odd location 5 minutes away from a 300,000 person city... Though we live on a 137 acre farm (about half fields, about half old growth timber), we have a major highway running in front of our house (which can (and does) bring unwanted people right to our door). Behind and to one side of us is an upscale ~200 home neighborhood. To the other side is the bulk of our property. We're also at the base of a mountain, in a "cove".

We have stockpiles of non-perishable food, emergency 1200 & 2400 calorie food bars, etc., medicine, survival supplies, in Navy surplus shipping containers in our basement (they're watertight AND airtight). In case the cell towers go down (power outage), which would kill our (cordless) house phone too, we have some old school 1970s ROTARY DIAL phones (get 'em off eBay for CHEAP) so we'll have phone service until something eats through the lines.  We have AM/FM/SW radios, dynamo-powered flashlights and other electronics, and all sorts of survival stuff.

Being on a farm, we have all manner of machetes, axes, pick axes, cultivators, etc. We also have about an acre of bamboo. Maybe I can do something with some of that... 

We have well water, fed from a 111' deep spring which originates on a nearby mountain. Unfortunately, the well pump is electric. If the power is out, we're screwed. If the water gets contaminated (nuclear/chemical rain?), we're screwed. We have a pantry in the basement (about 8' x 12'), and we started stockpiling water down there awhile back, in case the well pump is inoperable or something. We're also going to buy some of the 4oz pouches of water (couple of cases, probably), just to be doubly sure that we have enough.

If all else fails and we have to "get out of Dodge", we have a 7 passenger 4x4 SUV which will hopefully aid in our retreat. I keep my TomTom GPS in it, so (barring EMP/satellite disruption), it should help get us to a safer area.

I also have a CCW permit, and conceal carry a Glock pistol with extra clips, with more ammo nearby for personal protection.

I *think* we have our bases covered, but I'm going to look around on this forum to see if I can pick up any good ideas that we may have either not thought about or neglected. 

Thanks,
J


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

That's like asking, "How High is High?"

Unless you go into 'Lock Down Mode' and actually live off your stores and equipment a couple of years you won't really know...

I take the Amish/Mennonites as my models.
Self sufficient in about every way, water, fuel, energy production, working tools, live stock, ect.

Nothing wasted, but no superfluous, unneeded and distracting crap laying around either.

They aren't afraid to take advantage of things like Sprayed Foam Insulation or extra insulation bats in the attics to save on heating costs and keep the place cooler in the summer...

They will buy solar panels to make electricity for tools and to charge batteries, but they won't have music blasting or TV's on to district people from their jobs.

They might have someone come in with a community owned tractor,
Or hire a tractor to plow up a hard field, 
But they will use a horse team to disk or to harvest crops like wheat, hay, ect. since 'Two Horsepower' rig will do that just fine, and not much slower than a dozen tractors, a $250K combine can, plus horses don't tear up or pack down fields.

They grow, can and consume their own foods.
The prepare and preserve food for outsides sales and trade.

They don't have massive animal waste spills,
They don't have huge chemical tank disasters,
They don't have large amounts of farm chemical runoff into their water supply,
They don't have large amounts of Industrial chemical runoff into their water supply,

They don't pump their livestock full of hormones, anti-biotics, ect.
That means clean meat for their families.
That means kids that aren't thrown into puberty at 8 or 10 years old.

They are around their children 24/7/365...
That means children that are respectful, developer a work ethic, learn a trade, and grow up honest & hard working.

They live and work in the same community all their lives, so their honesty and integrity is well known.
A hand shake will still seal a deal up there, and if the neighbor borrows something, you don't have to wonder if it's getting returned, or if it's returned, will it be broken or serviceable.

Neighbors still pitch in for big jobs, barn raisings or house raisings, they will still pitch in if someone gets hurt and can't do the spring planting or the fall harvest.

You can't live a solitary life, you MUST be part of a community, it's human nature...
I just like the idea of being part of a community that doesn't lie, cheat, steal, back stab, produce robbers & killers and just plain damn fools!

I could do without the Superstition/Religion end of things, but if that is their choice, then who am I to argue with it...


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> That's like asking, "How High is High?"
> 
> Unless you go into 'Lock Down Mode' and actually live off your stores and equipment a couple of years you won't really know...
> 
> ...


They are very interesting people, no doubt. I'd like to build a house that's decent for farming/gardening/ranching etc. Kind of excluded from everyone. Powered by solar or wind. My own water well. You know the run-down.


----------



## litlrooh (Oct 17, 2008)

THis sounds pretty prepared, so I'll measure us against you ).



Fetthunter said:


> We are decently prepared...
> 
> First off, where we live: We live in an odd location 5 minutes away from a 300,000 person city... Though we live on a 137 acre farm (about half fields, about half old growth timber), we have a major highway running in front of our house (which can (and does) bring unwanted people right to our door). Behind and to one side of us is an upscale ~200 home neighborhood. To the other side is the bulk of our property. We're also at the base of a mountain, in a "cove".
> 
> ...


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

We live on a 15 acre homestead about 100 miles from any major city. The county we live has about 30000 people total. We have water sources on the porperty and raise about 90 percent of our own food stuff. We could go completely off grid without the use of both solar and wind if we chose or had to . We use propane only to wash dishes and heat hot water , again not a necessity but may as well run the tank on out. Our heat is wood . 

What we do wasnt necessarily done with what is happening in mind. It was a life style decision long before we saw this trainwreck coming down the track but it is coinciding nicely. We dont plan on any one or the govt to take care of us and provide for us, We prefer doin things on our own n knowing that we have done it.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

dilligaf said:


> We live on a 15 acre homestead about 100 miles from any major city. The county we live has about 30000 people total. We have water sources on the porperty and raise about 90 percent of our own food stuff. We could go completely off grid without the use of both solar and wind if we chose or had to . We use propane only to wash dishes and heat hot water , again not a necessity but may as well run the tank on out. Our heat is wood .
> 
> What we do wasnt necessarily done with what is happening in mind. It was a life style decision long before we saw this trainwreck coming down the track but it is coinciding nicely. We dont plan on any one or the govt to take care of us and provide for us, We prefer doin things on our own n knowing that we have done it.


I wish I raised 90% of my own food!
(Can't seem to get Starbucks and KrispyKreem donuts to grow very well!)

During Tornado, Hurricane, Flood it's ALWAYS been the NEIGHBORS that came to the rescue of their NEIGHBORS!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

dilligaf said:


> We live on a 15 acre homestead about 100 miles from any major city. The county we live has about 30000 people total. We have water sources on the porperty and raise about 90 percent of our own food stuff. We could go completely off grid without the use of both solar and wind if we chose or had to . We use propane only to wash dishes and heat hot water , again not a necessity but may as well run the tank on out. Our heat is wood .
> 
> What we do wasnt necessarily done with what is happening in mind. It was a life style decision long before we saw this trainwreck coming down the track but it is coinciding nicely. We dont plan on any one or the govt to take care of us and provide for us, We prefer doin things on our own n knowing that we have done it.


What food crops do you grow and how time consuming is it?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

Dean said:


> What food crops do you grow and how time consuming is it?


 Depending on the time of year it can take me from just an hour or so to as many as i can work in a day. Right now is about our slowest time of the year and all total i spend about two hours a day on garden chores. I could spend more however the bees havent died off as yet and being allergic it is limiting what i can do . We are in the process of going from about an acre n a quarter to half of gardens to atleast 2 acres and possible another half acre or so.

We grow year round here and have a small greenhouse that i do use all year as well. As far as what we grow anything i possibly can get to grow i try . Winter crops tend to be broccoli, cauliflower, various cabbages, carrot, onions, greens of all sorts, beets, turnips brussel sprouts , radishes and lettuces of all sorts.

Spring and summer we grow many of the same crops plus squash, plant fruits, beans of all sorts, grains,tomatoes cukes, sunflowers, okra, etc etc. I enjoy trying a few new crops and non native things each year as an experiment and seeing how well they can do. We have blueberries, blackberries, grapes,ground cherries, almond and quince trees .

Greenhouse is primarily used for starting seeds and late fall/ winter growing of salad fixins I also grow a few tomatoes n peppers n such through the winter.

About the only things we dont grow are sugars, (honey),and coffee. We would like to add on a few more fruits or sugar type substitutes in the near future and we will be adding tobacco to what is grown here.

Most of our fats are from what is grown here on farm or bartered for in our local area. Much of our critter food is also grown on site . What we dont grow we forage for or tend to do without. We live sustainably or try too  so everything we do is really tied in with everything else we do. Cleaning animal pens is a critter chore but its also our fertilizer so ties in with gardening. It really is a full time job for atleast one person most of the year. During many parts of the year i cant keep caught up with what there is to do.. At the same time this is a life style for us here. It is just our daily life so i dont pay a whole lot of attention to how many hours i do spend tending to things. I simply do and then enjoy the heck out of the down times when we get them. 
I saw a post a few days ago about chores and daily life , As soon as i geet a good long break to ype it up i will try an give a better idea of how long thing s tend to take and what all daily life entails in a better fashion than what i am doing in this thread.


----------

